# sanitizing whole house filter and cartridge?



## roblloyd (Feb 21, 2011)

How do I sanitize a whole house filter cartridge? I don't want to soak it in k-meta as that would put too much in the wine right? Can I let it sit in a k-meta dry container - small bucket of k-meta within a larger bucket so it stays dry but the fumes sanitize? Like some do with corks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

I would suggest making a capsul to keep the cartridge in filled with a sanitizing solution. When you're ready to filter run a few gallons of cold water through it first. Your other option would be to clean and sanitize it let it dry and then put it in a plastic bag and store it in the freezer.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 21, 2011)

+1 
Run the K-Meta solution followed by clean water. If you don't you will see ~12ppm increase in SO2 levels from the sulfite solution in the cartridge.


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. Filters should be in soon. Then bottle time!


----------



## Flem (Feb 22, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> +1
> Run the K-Meta solution followed by clean water. If you don't you will see ~12ppm increase in SO2 levels from the sulfite solution in the cartridge.



Mike,
If you've just finished filtering, would you run the clear water first, then the K-meta, and finally water to cleanse the excess K-meta out?

Mike


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 22, 2011)

I haven't checked yet but don the poly wound filters hold fluid? If they do then I guess I will sanitize, clean, dry and then filter. I would hate to have a watered down bottle.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 22, 2011)

That should do the trick.

I filter from from one carboy into another (all 6 gallons) not filter on the fly and bottle like some do. 

I suppose you could get a slightly diluted first bottle doing it that way.



Flem said:


> Mike,
> If you've just finished filtering, would you run the clear water first, then the K-meta, and finally water to cleanse the excess K-meta out?
> 
> Mike


----------



## Wade E (Feb 22, 2011)

The poly filters dont hold nearly as much as a string wound!


----------



## RickD (Feb 27, 2021)

Wade E said:


> The poly filters dont hold nearly as much as a string wound!



I'm inclined to agree, but I wonder if anyone has actually tried to quantify this? I'm trying to plan my filtering (Pentek P1/P5) procedure as well. I have a decent scale, I may try a little something to get a rough data point or two!


----------



## Old Corker (Feb 27, 2021)

I don’t sanitize filters. I use the whole house setup recommended by Steve for the AIO pump, take them out of the bag after sanitizing the filter housing along with the rest of the pump setup. I Spray the surface with Kmeta, rinse it with tap water and put it right into the housing. After filtering into a sanitized carboy I throw the filter away. I will filter multiple batches if possible but I don’t try to clean and reuse the cartridge later. They are 3-4 bucks apiece so I’m good.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 27, 2021)

Old Corker said:


> I don’t sanitize filters. I use the whole house setup recommended by Steve for the AIO pump, take them out of the bag after sanitizing the filter housing along with the rest of the pump setup. I Spray the surface with Kmeta, rinse it with tap water and put it right into the housing. After filtering into a sanitized carboy I throw the filter away. I will filter multiple batches if possible but I don’t try to clean and reuse the cartridge later. They are 3-4 bucks apiece so I’m good.


If I filter, which is rare, I do what Phil does. Plan the filtering to process a number of carboys and pitch the filter cartridge after I am finished. The risk/return is not worth it for a few bucks for a filter. Just my opinion. 

As I say, I bulk age whites for a minimum of 6 months, racking as needed and bulk age reds for a minimum of 12 months, again, racking as needed. I rarely feel the need to filter the wine as it is very clear.


----------



## sour_grapes (Feb 27, 2021)

Ummm, this thread is ~ 9 years old!


----------



## Old Corker (Feb 28, 2021)

Doh!


sour_grapes said:


> Ummm, this thread is ~ 9 years old!


----------



## Manny FRIAS (Feb 28, 2021)

That's alright, glad you resurrected this topic, it's new to me with good info, lol.


----------



## RTF671 (Mar 2, 2021)

Yep, I'm glad it was bumped too as it is helpful to exactly what I need. It's timely info even if it's 9 years old, which is very small for a craft that is thousands of years old.


----------

